

Update a Record with Animation effect using JSP and jQuery. - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/05/jsp-with-jquery-and-ajax.html

======
ravindra1982
great work you have done

~~~
sinu9i
Thanks...

~~~
ravindra1982
i think your are twitter addicted that why all your demos are twitter base

~~~
sinu9i
Created new my profile <http://tiggin.com/foxscan>

~~~
ravindra1982
tiggin is clone of twitter

